
Apple Reportedly Using Chinese Server Supplier to Migrate iCloud Service - doener
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/04/11/apple-chinese-server-supplier-migrate-icloud/
======
gsiener
This is odd, given the recent news that Apple and Google just struck a rather
large deal to move iCloud onto Google Cloud[1].

[http://www.crn.com/news/cloud/300080062/cloud-makes-for-
stra...](http://www.crn.com/news/cloud/300080062/cloud-makes-for-strange-
bedfellows-apple-signs-on-with-google-cuts-spending-with-aws.htm?itc=refresh)

~~~
Scarbutt
Not odd, would be dumb of Apple won't to rely on a single provider.

------
rb808
Are there any motherboards that are not made in China (or Taiwan)? Serious
question.

~~~
innocentoldguy
I think Supermicro makes motherboards in the United States, and I believe at
least some of Intel's boards are made here as well.

~~~
ams6110
As far as I've seen the motherboards are made in China. The final assembly of
the server is in the USA.

------
ryao
Here is a fun fact. Apple and Inspur are both UNIX vendors.

It is not news that Apple has given up on Mac OS X as a UNIX server platform,
but seeing one UNIX vendor outsource to another UNIX vendor at this level is
still weird.

~~~
leonroy
> It is not news that Apple has given up on Mac OS X as a UNIX server
> platform.

Indeed. Having wasted many a weekend trying to get OS X Server working with
portable homes, MCX preferences or the so called Golden Triangle of Active
Directory and Open Directory I was left with the distinct impression that OS X
Server is most definitely the most neglected product in the Apple stable.

I guess Steve Jobs' famous mantra, to say 'no' to a hundred things so Apple
can say 'yes' to _the one_ is very much apparent in this case. It's admirable
in a way - that unlike Microsoft, Apple won't dogfood their server product if
there's something which better meets their needs already out there.

~~~
cmurf
A narrow vision. Eggs in one basket. But, Apple has used RHEL and Solaris in
the recent past much more than OS X. So they weren't even eating their own dog
food.

I think what killed Server is the lack of hardware options. It was a goner
even with the amazing Xserve. It was never going to be allowed on commodity
hardware, Apple didn't sign on to Open Compute, and so on. So the writing was
on the wall, and developers saw that.

~~~
themartorana
Which makes me sad because I have masochistic dreams of writing Objective-C
for backends. And WebObjects aside, as I was writing iPhone apps and the
ecosystem kept leveling up with GCD and ARC and the like, I always dreamed of
having that power on the server-side.

Also I love the language, but I'm of a dying breed with that...

~~~
elsurudo
Pretty sure you can run the ObjC runtime on Linux quite easily. You just won't
have the Cocoa libraries. Foundation would be useful for sure, though.

------
nodesocket
Just because the hardware is made there does not mean data is not encrypted in
transit and at rest.

------
Learn2win
Why is this a problem?

~~~
exabrial
They say security is only for the paranoid. But wow, I never thought it would
come to this level!

I'm curious, why isn't apple producing their own servers? They had XServe back
in the good old days...

~~~
ams6110
x86 servers are a commodity. There is no way for a company like Apple to get
the margins they want on manufacturing that kind of hardware. Data center
buyers don't care about brushed aluminum cases with no visible fasteners.

------
dcip6s
What could possibly go wrong? ;)

